# Reining Foal Due Soon



## FGRanch

My beautiful mare Ohio (NRHA Money earner by Gun Start and by daughter of Great Pine) is due to foal in 2 days. She is in foal to my own stallion Guess My Flash (NRHA non pro futurity champion and offspring earnings in excess of $68,000)

Pretty sure she is going to be late, cause that's just the way it works around these parts :lol:

Anyone wanna take bets on day, color, and sex? If anyone gets all three right, I will send them a small prize  The sire is only capable of throwing bays and buckskins so it narrows down your color choices. 

I will take some pictures of Mama tonight when I go check (If I remember) and you can also check out pictures of recent updates on Facebook at our ranch page. Mama's name is Ms Dream Angel and the sire is Guess My Flash (As it says above) Be sure to like the page and share, we do prizes at everyone 100 Likes! 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Fehr-Ground-Ranch/166786696740452


----------



## SorrelHorse

I'm gonna say in another three days, bay, and colt. I love colts. Especially bay ones. :lol: :lol:

Can't wait to see! It's gonna be a nice baby I bet.


----------



## Merlot

Oh my a buckskin stallion - beautiful!!! Come on put some photos of stallion AND mare up on here.....


----------



## MsBHavin

I agree!

*waits impatiently*


----------



## WSArabians

I call a buckskin filly! 

Guess My Flash and MS Dream Angel


----------



## nrhareiner

Boy you can sure tell those gun start mares. Love them as you know. Looks like she is doing well. Looking forward to see the foal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm going to say five days from today. Buckskin colt. Gorgeous stallion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks for posting pictures Steff! Headed out to the barn now, will get some baby belly pictures. Will try to get them up tonight 

Thanks for the compliments on the sire, he is my pride and joy. 

NRHA, what a difference from when I bought this mare eh? She was so skinny 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

Bay filly......1st Jan.......and is she the prize? I'm not that far from you!!!!


----------



## FGRanch

Muppetgirl, chances are this foal will be for sale. I want to keep all the fillies but I know that is unrealistic so probably going to keep and show the fillies from the younger mares. So if you really want her you can have her for a price, and we accept payment plans :wink:

Anyways here are a few pictures I snapped of Ohio when I went out to feed tonight. She actually had milk dripping from one nipple  I know she doesn't look that big, but this is HUGE for this mare. She is longer in the body and a big mare.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Gee one horse just doesn't seem to be enough does it? LOL!!! Especially the reiners!!!! My husbands quote:

'Bought my wife a horse, now I'm 'broke'!!! And then I say 'every woman needs a good horse....and an *** to pay for it!!' hubby actually laughed when I said that:lol:

I still say bay filly, Jan 1st!!!


----------



## cowgirlup24

Hmm buckskin,filly,Jan 2nd. Dam is a beauty and boy the sire is a stunner! Can't wait to see what the baby looks like


----------



## FGRanch

I love how all the dates are soon! Hoping baby does come soon...probably when I go to town to get groceries. Last time she foaled my son was in the hospital for a few days. When we came home a few days later she had a big strong colt at her side, she was a few weeks early and had hardly bagged up!! Sneaky girl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

OK seeing as my mare is chestnut and she foaled to a buckskin stallion, I'm going for what I got which is a buckskin clot ;-) and I'd guess she'll foal tomorrow


----------



## FGRanch

I would be pretty happy with a buckskin colt!


----------



## Merlot

Just reread my post and see I've written a buckskin CLOT ****...I did mean COLT ;-)


----------



## EquineBovine

Stunning mummy and dad! It'll be a stunner whatever it is but I will go with a buckskin colt with his mummy's pretty face  also, tonight!


----------



## FGRanch

Muppetgirl said:


> Gee one horse just doesn't seem to be enough does it? LOL!!! Especially the reiners!!!! My husbands quote:
> 
> 'Bought my wife a horse, now I'm 'broke'!!! And then I say 'every woman needs a good horse....and an *** to pay for it!!' hubby actually laughed when I said that:lol:
> 
> I still say bay filly, Jan 1st!!!


 
Hahaha I will have to tell my husband that one, I doubt he will appreciate it too much :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

Merlot said:


> Just reread my post and see I've written a buckskin CLOT ****...I did mean COLT ;-)


I noticed that, I was gonna make a joke about it. However I figured, since my spelling is awful I wouldn't comment


----------



## BBBCrone

New years day baby! Buckskin colt.

GORGEOUS by the way!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Jan 2nd, Buckskin Filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner

Her sire.










Anouther mare by the same sire.


----------



## equiniphile

What a great cross!! I'm going to guess a buckskin filly born January 3rd.


----------



## dbarabians

That mares sire throws nice fillies.
the foals sire is very nice also. Good luck.
I say bay filly tonight!!!! Shalom


----------



## Muppetgirl

dbarabians said:


> That mares sire throws nice fillies.
> the foals sire is very nice also. Good luck.
> I say bay filly tonight!!!! Shalom


I'm glad you said tonight with a bay filly......because I said tomorrow with a bay filly! The race is on!!!:lol:


----------



## 2manypets

Gonna be a new year baby, a bay filly, after midnight tonight!


----------



## nrhareiner

Better hope she holds off until after midnight. Really would hate to have a 1 day old be a yearling.


----------



## nrhareiner

dbarabians said:


> That mares sire throws nice fillies.


They are great producers too.


----------



## FGRanch

No doubt NRHA. No foal today, she is calm happy and looks like she may be hanging on to it for bit. No milk dripping and was eager to get out and about!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

January 4th, buckskin colt!


----------



## dbarabians

I hate to encourage dishonesty but I would not report any foal born today for the reason RHreiner just commented about.
That would place the foal at a disadvantage in the cutting comepetions for the first couple of years..
Just saying. Shalom


----------



## cmarie

I'm going to say a buckskin filly early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Super nice horses! I'm sure the foal will be a stunning. I'm thinking a buckskin filly on the 4th.


----------



## BarrelBunny

I love the stallion! (That's my dream horse right there! :lol I want to say it'll be a buckskin colt, January 3rd.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Well, this is most definitely exciting!!! Both parents are drop dead gorgeous....this is going to be one fine baby!
I'm going to go WAY out on a limb and say she's going to have a palomino filly tonight or early tomorrow morning.


----------



## FGRanch

Wow guys thanks for all the great compliments on the sire and dam! It meant a lot. 

Meredith she can only have a bay or buckskin, daddy is homozogous for black and agouti. 

I have just tucked the old girl in for the night and I don't anticipate a foal tonight. She still has a bit of milk dripping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

FGRanch said:


> Wow guys thanks for all the great compliments on the sire and dam! It meant a lot.
> 
> Meredith she can only have a bay or buckskin, daddy is homozogous for black and agouti.
> 
> I have just tucked the old girl in for the night and I don't anticipate a foal tonight. She still has a bit of milk dripping
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's exactly what she wants you to think! She has ya fooled! Lol!:lol:
Push and breath old girl! (can you tell I'm just SLIGHTLY competitive!)


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Well, that will narrow it down some, huh? LOL! I'm going to say a buckskin filly then!


----------



## littrella

I'm hopping on the bay filly bandwagon! Jan. 3rd that way it can be 1313! 1/3/13 LOL


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

I'm gonna say a brown filly I think the sire is a brown based buckskin besides the world needs more bad *** browns right? I think your in for a Jan 2nd baby.


----------



## FGRanch

Can he be brown based and still carry be A/A for agouti? I haven't really dug into the research on brown (Which is At right?) yet.

I am gonna guess bay colt on Jan 19th :lol: I have a feel she is going to make me wait this year...

Today she is full term or 342 days. Her last foal she went to 331 days.


----------



## WSArabians

FGRanch said:


> Can he be brown based and still carry be A/A for agouti? I haven't really dug into the research on brown (Which is At right?) yet.
> 
> I am gonna guess bay colt on Jan 19th :lol: I have a feel she is going to make me wait this year...
> 
> Today she is full term or 342 days. Her last foal she went to 331 days.


If she foals on my birthday I get to pick the name!


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> If she foals on my birthday I get to pick the name!


I suggest Muppet!:lol:


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> I suggest Muppet!:lol:


LOL
I already have it picked out... :lol:


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

FGRanch said:


> Can he be brown based and still carry be A/A for agouti? I haven't really dug into the research on brown (Which is At right?) yet.
> 
> I am gonna guess bay colt on Jan 19th :lol: I have a feel she is going to make me wait this year...
> 
> Today she is full term or 342 days. Her last foal she went to 331 days.


 
I didnt see where he was color tested I was just going off his coloring in the pictures . I have until May to wait and see what my brown mare and my sorrel rabicino stallion throw I expect a bay but who knows.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH

Have you decided on a name yet? I'm still working on that, Dualing Lil Highbrow and Light Hershey Kiss I can throw in something for Freckles Playboy, Peptoboonsmal, and Rooster this is hard.


----------



## cmarie

Well with the info above can I change my vote to a colt instead of a filly???


----------



## stevenson

colt. dunish color which I consider the buckskins in this category ..hee hee hee
and since she is dripping milk and only in one teat , but has not shown wax , I would say the 6th.


----------



## FGRanch

Just came in from checking her, seems really uncomfortable...tail up and pacing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner

She was keeping an eye on the calender. She did not want to have to start out with a todler after the first day.


----------



## Chiilaa

FGRanch said:


> Can he be brown based and still carry be A/A for agouti? I haven't really dug into the research on brown (Which is At right?) yet.
> 
> I am gonna guess bay colt on Jan 19th :lol: I have a feel she is going to make me wait this year...
> 
> Today she is full term or 342 days. Her last foal she went to 331 days.


The tests for agouti actually don't test for the dominant alleles. They test for the recessive. So the results come back as a/a, a/? and ?/?. The company then fills in the ? with an A. The only lab that tests for brown is Pet DNA in Arizona.

I also think the stallion is brown based buckskin. It is possibly my favourite colour


----------



## FGRanch

Nope NRHA false alarm, calm as can be through my ten millon night checks, and the darling husband and childern are still sound asleep, darn them lol I seriously need to invest in a foaling camera. But as much as I like my sleep, I enjoy the hands on feel of doing it all myself.


----------



## FGRanch

Chiilaa said:


> The tests for agouti actually don't test for the dominant alleles. They test for the recessive. So the results come back as a/a, a/? and ?/?. The company then fills in the ? with an A. The only lab that tests for brown is Pet DNA in Arizona.
> 
> I also think the stallion is brown based buckskin. It is possibly my favourite colour


Okay, WHAT?! lol I do not get color, I have been trying to grasp it, but just can't seem to. 

So is brown a modifier or??

I have never worried about color before, a good horse is a good horse, and personal I like a dark sorrel more than any other color (Well except a nice dark red run maybe :wink: ) I only color tested Flash at the request of a mare owner. His color genetics are A/A E/E Cr/cr, and I have not yet tested for dun, which I am fairly certian he does not carry although most people who have seen him will argue. I see him every day and as far as I am concered he has no dun factor, no leg barring, no ear tips etc. He does have shoulder barring and a dorsal but I believe that it's just counter shading.


----------



## nrhareiner

That is why I like my mares. Cassie is like clock work. When she waxes you know she will go with in 12 hours. Love that mare.

Sarra would hold on until I came out at 11 for last check and last feeding of hay and she would be foaling by the time I was about 1/2 done. 

Love mares like that.


----------



## Chiilaa

Brown is a modifier just like bay. In fact, they are two different mutations of the same gene, the agouti gene. Both of them restrict black, just in different ways.


----------



## nrhareiner

FGRanch said:


> Okay, WHAT?! lol I do not get color, I have been trying to grasp it, but just can't seem to.
> 
> So is brown a modifier or??
> 
> I have never worried about color before, a good horse is a good horse, and personal I like a dark sorrel more than any other color (Well except a nice dark red run maybe :wink: ) I only color tested Flash at the request of a mare owner. His color genetics are A/A E/E Cr/cr, and I have not yet tested for dun, which I am fairly certian he does not carry although most people who have seen him will argue. I see him every day and as far as I am concered he has no dun factor, no leg barring, no ear tips etc. He does have shoulder barring and a dorsal but I believe that it's just counter shading.


 
The agoutie comes in 3 types and when you have the horse tested at any other place but Pet DNA they will only show 1 type. A/A which is a normal bay. Then you have brown which is a variation of bay along with Wild bay again a variation so to speak. They just affect black in a different way. One takes more black away (Wild Bay) and the other leaves more black (Brown).


----------



## NdAppy

FGRanch said:


> Can he be brown based and still carry be A/A for agouti? I haven't really dug into the research on brown (Which is At right?) yet.
> 
> I am gonna guess bay colt on Jan 19th :lol: I have a feel she is going to make me wait this year...
> 
> Today she is full term or 342 days. Her last foal she went to 331 days.


If tested at UCDavis or Animal Genetics... they do not test for the agouti gene nor what "type" (bay, brown, wild bay) the gene is. They are testing for a. If no a is found the horse is AA, if one a is found the horse is Aa. 

Pet DNA is the only lab that tests for the At (brown) form of agouti.


ETA Blerg didnt even see the second page and see that Chiilaa answered it. Adding on to what info she has given.. Any color other than black or red are _all_ modifications of those two base coats. I'm with Chiilaa in that he totally looks black with the brown modification and cream to me as well


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I'll say buckskin, colt, Jan 9th


----------



## FGRanch

Well it looks like we may have wax...


----------



## NdAppy

Oh exciting!!


----------



## nrhareiner

If she is like Cassie she will be going sometime tonight.


----------



## FGRanch

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> Have you decided on a name yet? I'm still working on that, Dualing Lil Highbrow and Light Hershey Kiss I can throw in something for Freckles Playboy, Peptoboonsmal, and Rooster this is hard.


We have a few names picked out, Flashed By An Angel, Ima Dream Flasher, FlashMeInThePines, Angel's Guess Work, Jac'd Up Angel


----------



## FGRanch

nrhareiner said:


> If she is like Cassie she will be going sometime tonight.


Eeeeeekkkkkk I hope so! I can hardly wait


----------



## Muppetgirl

FGRanch said:


> Eeeeeekkkkkk I hope so! I can hardly wait


That bay filly will be here before midnight! I can feel it in my bones!!!


----------



## MsBHavin

No no! That buckskin colt will be here before midnight tonight!


----------



## EliRose

What gorgeous horses!

My guess is a buckskin filly, sometime tonight!


----------



## CLaPorte432

LOVE the name Jac'd Up Angel. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Still say buckskin filly. I've been right so far about all the sexes of your babies (okay, your two boys, but still..) so fingers crossed!
C'mon Ohio!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Hmmmm I wonder if she's out in the barn watching the bay filly enter the world! Lol! Need an update!!!


----------



## FGRanch

No foal as of an hour ago  We are out sledding with the kids so since I am not there to watch she will probably have the baby now...or in two weeks lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Can we put multiple guesses? lol

Buckskin colt on Jan 3rd 

Buckskin filly on Jan 2nd


----------



## franknbeans

Every time I check in FG is the last poster, and I get all excited...get on here and you all are talking about Genes! UGH. lets' have a baby already! lol I sire hope it is a filly, since most of those names just sound like girl names to me......I will also take buckskin......hmmmmmm.....early hours of tomorrow am.


----------



## NdAppy

FNB I do the same thing. I can't wait to see the new babies. Gotta get my foal fix somehow :lol:


----------



## amp23

I vote buckskin colt tomorrow  can't wait to see a baby!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Sure you all vote your guess AFTER you hear she's waxed up!!! Lol!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

can't believe i missed this thread!! umm buckskin filly! on the 2 or 3 of jan.


----------



## FGRanch

Sorry guys still no baby  I swear she did it just because I started this thread. I didn't want to do it until she was close as not to tease you guys too much :lol:

I've tucked her in her stall for the night and while she is very grumpy she seems as comfortable as a big pregnant mare can get. She has wax on only one nipple tonight.

I'm getting the feeling she is gonna make us wait a loooong time...


----------



## NdAppy

Ack. There I went getting all excited thinking there would be a foal!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Ooooh, I can't wait to see this baby! I bet you are excited!

I am going to put in a real wild guess, bay colt, night of Jan. 6, early morning Jan. 7.


----------



## 2manypets

I keep checking everytime I see new posts too, hoping to see a baby! I think these foalwatch thread starters should be required to edit their thread title to 'it's here! And then the mares name so we'll know what's up!


----------



## equiniphile

Hopefully a mod can edit the title when she finally foals for us. Will save me from constantly checking back here! :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt

Ahhhhhhh!!! I *have* to come visit soon!!


----------



## Poco1220

I'm gonna say buckskin fully, Jan 4th
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner

I say she has already had it and stuffed it back in.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I'm going to say Buckskin Filly on January 4. I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## MsBHavin

Any updates?


----------



## WSArabians

No baby yet... I told her to saddle her up and squeeze it out. Mare is being stubborn. LOL


----------



## WSArabians

2manypets said:


> I keep checking everytime I see new posts too, hoping to see a baby! I think these foalwatch thread starters should be required to edit their thread title to 'it's here! And then the mares name so we'll know what's up!


That's my text first thing in the morning! Baby is getting brewed longer this time. Making up for popping out early last year.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

mares!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Jumping in on this thread for sure!! I'll call Buckskin Colt! Wished I lived closer, it'd be a considered purchase for sure! Gorgeous sire and dam!! ;-)


----------



## WSArabians

BrieannaKelly said:


> Jumping in on this thread for sure!! I'll call Buckskin Colt! Wished I lived closer, it'd be a considered purchase for sure! Gorgeous sire and dam!! ;-)




Nevada isn't that far to ship!


----------



## anniegirl

I call bay colt...jan 6th...


----------



## Muppetgirl

:? Lol!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I'm getting foal-fever here. Now, DROP THAT FOAL, MARE!:happydance:


----------



## BrieannaKelly

WSArabians said:


> Nevada isn't that far to ship!


You're absolutely right!! :thumbsup: I Google'd it and it's only approximately 1,358 miles, 20 hours 43 mins if I take the I-15 or 1,268 miles, 21 hours 14 mins if I take US-95! LOL!!!:rofl:

Hmmmm...:think:


----------



## Willow Winds

I'm going to guess a buckskin filly on Jan. 11th.


----------



## SaddleStrings

I'm gonna guess Jan. 7th and a a buckskin filly! Come on Ohio, give us a baby!


----------



## MsBHavin

Someone needs to get in there and start telling her how much more fun it'll be to have a baby by her side instead of kicking her bladder constantly


----------



## WSArabians

BrieannaKelly said:


> You're absolutely right!! :thumbsup: I Google'd it and it's only approximately 1,358 miles, 20 hours 43 mins if I take the I-15 or 1,268 miles, 21 hours 14 mins if I take US-95! LOL!!!:rofl:
> 
> Hmmmm...:think:


I've hauled from California, South Dakota, and Minnesota. Reputable haulers are pretty good.  
And, Ohio came from...Ohio! Her baby can go back to her American roots. :lol:


----------



## cmarie

^^^How difficult is it to ship to and from Canada from the US, do they have to go through quarantine like if they come from overseas, or is it just coggins and health certificates, that they need?


----------



## Nevreme

Subbing for a look at this baby


----------



## WSArabians

cmarie said:


> ^^^How difficult is it to ship to and from Canada from the US, do they have to go through quarantine like if they come from overseas, or is it just coggins and health certificates, that they need?


Super easy. I've imported four and never had a problem. 
They need a current coggins and an international health certificate, and they need to have duty fees paid at the border (5% coming into Canada, not sure what the US government tax is), and a broker fee for handling all the paper work. 
You fax the broker the bill of sale, health certs, and the broker gets everything in order, hauler shows up, horses get checked, and you're good to go. 

If anyone in the United States is interested in this foal (or others that are coming!) we can haul to Montana.


----------



## cmarie

I wasn't sure if you had to have a broker for Canada, I had to have one to import from Iceland.


----------



## LValentina

Oh man, I just looked through your facebook page - your herd is soo well bred, and absolutely beautiful! I live in Calgary (so not so far at all), perhaps I'll have to come scoop up this baby!!

I'm going with a Jan. 11, Buckskin, Filly... because that's my birthday, and you gotta love buckskins right?


----------



## kassierae

I'm going with January 5, buckskin colt. I cannot wait to see this baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

Wow guys, you guys are just full of compliments. Thank you so much! 

No baby from this darn mare yet, she is being stubburn. I called my vet this am an he said that, while it's not common, some mares can wax up on and off for up to six weeks


----------



## FGRanch

Ooopps hit the send button before I was ready. :lol:

After my vet tells me that I could possibly have another six weeks to go he says;

"Do you still have the same doctor that delivered your babies?" 

*I pause wondering what he is getting at* "Ummm, no. She moved." 

*He laughs* "You probably ran her out of town driving her nuts asking when your baby was coming. I am about to move to a different clinic if you call me one more time about this foal."

*I pause again, not sure how to take that comment* "Ok, ok. I won't ask again until the 20th, she better have it by then." 

Also, yes as WSArabians says, if anyone in the US in interested in any foals out of any of the mares we can get the foals into Montana, which will eliminate also the broker fee's


----------



## texasgal

She could wait until Monday ... my 50th .. just sayin' ...


----------



## WSArabians

FGRanch said:


> Ooopps hit the send button before I was ready. :lol:
> 
> After my vet tells me that I could possibly have another six weeks to go he says;
> 
> "Do you still have the same doctor that delivered your babies?"
> 
> *I pause wondering what he is getting at* "Ummm, no. She moved."
> 
> *He laughs* "You probably ran her out of town driving her nuts asking when your baby was coming. I am about to move to a different clinic if you call me one more time about this foal."
> 
> *I pause again, not sure how to take that comment* "Ok, ok. I won't ask again until the 20th, she better have it by then."
> 
> Also, yes as WSArabians says, if anyone in the US in interested in any foals out of any of the mares we can get the foals into Montana, which will eliminate also the broker fee's


****!
That is awesome.  :lol:


----------



## MyLittlePonies

FGRanch said:


> Ooopps hit the send button before I was ready. :lol:
> 
> After my vet tells me that I could possibly have another six weeks to go he says;
> 
> "Do you still have the same doctor that delivered your babies?"
> 
> *I pause wondering what he is getting at* "Ummm, no. She moved."
> 
> *He laughs* "You probably ran her out of town driving her nuts asking when your baby was coming. I am about to move to a different clinic if you call me one more time about this foal."
> 
> *I pause again, not sure how to take that comment* "Ok, ok. I won't ask again until the 20th, she better have it by then."
> 
> Also, yes as WSArabians says, if anyone in the US in interested in any foals out of any of the mares we can get the foals into Montana, which will eliminate also the broker fee's


What is your facebook page? I clicked on the link and it didn't come up for me.


----------



## WSArabians

MyLittlePonies said:


> What is your facebook page? I clicked on the link and it didn't come up for me.


Does this work for you?

Fehr Ground Ranch | Facebook


----------



## MyLittlePonies

WSArabians said:


> Does this work for you?
> 
> Fehr Ground Ranch | Facebook


Yes it works!


----------



## WSArabians

Ohio sucks. I'm changing my guess to Feburary 5th.


----------



## SaddleStrings

Any news?? I think I will keep my January 7th guess for now


----------



## BrieannaKelly

I get email notifications for each new post for this thread and every time I come running to see if there's any new news. LOL! I can't wait to see this baby!!


----------



## RiverBelle

subbing


----------



## WSArabians

No baby yet... Le sigh.


----------



## kassierae

Since my voted day is almost over, I'm going to change it to a buckskin colt on January 8. My grandfather passed away two years ago on the 8, so I'm sticking with it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

I am ok with date changes 

Vet looked at her this morning and said he thinks it could be anytime between yesterday and 3 weeks :? It's been very warm here so a GREAT time to foal, it's going to get cold next week so that is when she will foal

When I put her in for the night she had wax on one nipple and was very grumpy (Not really that unusual, she is generally a grump :lol


----------



## Muppetgirl

Ugh....I can't be wrong twice....new guess, January 19th! Bay Filly!:lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Way to burst my bubble FG. When I read that it's going to get cold for you next week, I was like "Well thank goodness it's not cold here" then I realized we are in the same province.  While you're a tad further south than me, our weather doesn't tend to be all that different. Since my guess has passed, I'm going to venture and say Buckskin filly on January 11th because that's when it's going down to the -20's.


----------



## FGRanch

Muppetgirl said:


> Ugh....I can't be wrong twice....new guess, January 19th! Bay Filly!:lol:


We guess the same day lol That is my sisters birthday too


----------



## FGRanch

Glynnis said:


> Way to burst my bubble FG. When I read that it's going to get cold for you next week, I was like "Well thank goodness it's not cold here" then I realized we are in the same province.  While you're a tad further south than me, our weather doesn't tend to be all that different. Since my guess has passed, I'm going to venture and say Buckskin filly on January 11th because that's when it's going down to the -20's.


Way to burst my bubble, I knew it was going to be cold, not THAT cold


----------



## FrostedLilly

Haha, I was looking at Edmonton weather. Maybe it will be a little warmer down your way. And that was the "feels like" with wind chill. But I maintain my guess of January 11.


----------



## DrumRunner

I'm guessing buckskin filly, January 8. 

Can't wait to see baby!


----------



## WSArabians

Glynnis said:


> Haha, I was looking at Edmonton weather. Maybe it will be a little warmer down your way. And that was the "feels like" with wind chill. But I maintain my guess of January 11.


The coldest we have forecasted until next friday is -9 :shock:


----------



## anniegirl

I feel terrible saying this...but we are at 0 right now..and tues through fri this week its supposed to go up to +5.....and rain...which isnt really cool considering all the snow...its going to be an aweful mess....I think my guess was today....so Im changing it to jan 14th... good luck!!! sending foaling thoughts


----------



## dieselcowgirl

What a beautiful stud you have. I am very fond of buckskins. Subbing...can't wait to see what this combination produces.


----------



## WSArabians

anniegirl said:


> I feel terrible saying this...but we are at 0 right now..and tues through fri this week its supposed to go up to +5.....and rain...which isnt really cool considering all the snow...its going to be an aweful mess....I think my guess was today....so Im changing it to jan 14th... good luck!!! sending foaling thoughts


*Throws a snowball at you*


----------



## nrhareiner

Cassie said her aunt is just out there have a good chuckle over everyone trying to guess when she will foal.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

WHAT?! Still no foal???? Somebody pick this mare up and give her a firm shaking....see if this baby will fall out like a pocket full of nickles. ROFL!


----------



## texasgal

Just after midnight tonight ..... on my birthday .. *wink*


----------



## WSArabians

Red Cedar Farm said:


> WHAT?! Still no foal???? Somebody pick this mare up and give her a firm shaking....see if this baby will fall out like a pocket full of nickles. ROFL!


I'm going down there tomorrow. I'll put this miserable old mare in her place. Get my crutches and poke her till she gives it up. :lol:


----------



## MsBHavin

Please make sure to record this. I cannot wait to see this mare pop, and the crutch poking lol


----------



## paintedpastures

Whoo Hoo first foal watch of the year!!Do we have any Udder pics or milk descriptions from Mother to be??:wink: Help us Guesstimate better.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

PP, she has a full udder, and she's been dripping milk since before the new year. We're all on pins and needles here!!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

WSArabians said:


> I'm going down there tomorrow. I'll put this miserable old mare in her place. Get my crutches and poke her till she gives it up. :lol:


If that doesn't work, try tickling her until she gives in! :rofl:


----------



## Muppetgirl

I hear doing a naked birthing dance in the middle of an Albertan winter while wearing an octopus on your head works.........quick WSA grab your camera! :lol:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Maybe if we ALL do the "foal chant" she'll get the hint! Ready everybody???

*FOAL! **:clap:**FOAL! **:clap:**FOAL! **:clap:**FOAL! **:clap:**FOAL! **:clap:**FOAL! **:clap:**FOAL!**:clap:** FOAL!**:clap:** FOAL!**:clap:** FOAL! **:clap:**FOAL.... :happydance:
*


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Foal Foal Foal Foal Foal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

Awwwww come on she needs to do the naked dance first! LOL!!:lol:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

WHILE doing the chant! That should do the trick!! ROFL!!!


----------



## paintedpastures

Red Cedar Farm said:


> PP, she has a full udder, and she's been dripping milk since before the new year. We're all on pins and needles here!!!!


Ok so what's the hold up?? :think: PUSH girl!!:wink: We'll be cheering you on!:clap:


----------



## existentialpony

*ahem* BAY COLT! * BAY COLT! * BAY COLT! :wink: 

This thread is too fun. I'm jumping on the bandwagon and saying Jan 11!


----------



## BBBCrone

Naked dancing? Darn I was looking for a foal *sighs*


----------



## Spotted

My guess will be Jan 8 and a Bay colt!  Wishing you all the best for your new baby


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

paintedpastures said:


> Ok so what's the hold up?? :think: PUSH girl!!:wink: We'll be cheering you on!:clap:


She's just being such a TEASE! Dang mare! :wink:


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Ok, I know I guessed a buckskin colt but never a date. I'm going to pick this Saturday the 12th for a happy and healthy foaling 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin

Where is the dancing, chanting and octopi headdress?


----------



## countryryder

My guess is... It'll be whatever she has,and it will be born on whatever day she has it! Ha,I bet I'm right,too!


----------



## EmilyJoy

Subbing!


----------



## paintedpastures

just checking in for baby announcement.....


----------



## Breezy2011

I am throwing my vote in! January 16th Buckskin Filly


----------



## WSArabians

No baby yet, but she is fat and cranky... She has to give it up soon!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

I'm dying to see this baby!! My husband thinks I am nuts (maybe he's right)! LOL Told him we might be taking a road trip to Montana later in the year, hehehee. ;-)


----------



## FGRanch

Ohio still has not had her baby. And there will be no naked dancing from me, that will insure this thread dies like right now :lol:

If this mare doesn't have the baby VERY soon I will be very surprise. She is very soft in the tail head, really lose in her backend and just overall seems very ready to have this darn baby. If she goes more than three days I will be very very shocked. 

I've attached a picture of her that I took a few days ago, you can see how soft her tail head is. 

AND...my husband just came in from cleaning stalls and he says that she is milking so heavy her legs are soaked from milk spraying onto them.

Will take more photo's when WSArbians and I head out to feed.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Holy crap she's huge!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

:shock::shock::shock::shock: HOLY COW! I think swallowed a Clydesdale!!! :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## BBBCrone

C'mon baby!!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Ohio gives us that baby!


----------



## MsBHavin

Ok, here's my new idea. We'll lay her down, and do this


----------



## cmarie

too bad it isn't that easy.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

I know I guessed Saturday the 12th but its also a new moon Friday the 11th. I'm not a huge follower or believer about the effects and stuff of the moon but do know changes of the tides are more during full moons and new moons.  So I guess I'm saying she will foal anywhere from Friday afternoon into Saturday. But likely hood of Friday night midnight to Saturday 1-4am, just to be difficult. Hehehehe 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011

I am changing my vote to January 10th and still buckskin filly.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I'll go Jan 11th, still a bay colt.


----------



## FGRanch

MsBHavin said:


> Ok, here's my new idea. We'll lay her down, and do this
> 
> Ace Ventura When Nature Calls: Baby Birth - YouTube


:lol: OMG I wish it were that easy. 

Ohio has gone a bit...spazzy as well (She is not usually like this at all, she was used as a youth and green as grass reiner prior to coming here) so lets keep out fingers crossed. Heading out soon for the evening feeding will post pictures of her udders as well


----------



## NdAppy

I'm guessing if she really was soaking her legs she will go tonight.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Still sayin' a BUCKSKIN FILLY....And TONIGHT, dang it!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

The suspense is building! Best of luck!


----------



## FGRanch

Ok so she seems comfortable, begging for her good and in good spirits (NOT like yesterday) 

Her bag is soooo full. Her legs are soaked right down to her ankles, you can kinda of see in the udder picture. You can see she has milk/wax on her nipples. 

What is with this mare?! Why won't she foal... Noone here is on high alert, we don't think it's ever gonna happen :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ha because you said it's never going to happen, you'll wake up to a foal tomorrow.  I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## texasgal

Yup .. get a little complacent and WHAM .. there's a foal.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Foal? FOAL?? Good lord, mare! For the sake of humanity, FOAL ALREADY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## WSArabians

Red Cedar Farm said:


> Foal? FOAL?? Good lord, mare! For the sake of humanity, FOAL ALREADY!!!! :happydance:


I know, right?! She's driving me batty and she's not even my mare. LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> I know, right?! She's driving me batty and she's not even my mare. LOL


Lol! The feeling is mutual!


----------



## countryryder

Well,the signs are there,now we just need some action!


----------



## texasgal

"Signs, Signs, Everywhere there's signs.
Blocking out the scenery. Breaking my mind.
Do this! Don't do that! Can't you read the signs?"

(showing my age)


----------



## WSArabians

texasgal said:


> "Signs, Signs, Everywhere there's signs.
> Blocking out the scenery. Breaking my mind.
> Do this! Don't do that! Can't you read the signs?"
> 
> (showing my age)


LOL
I guess Ohio is illiterate. :lol:


----------



## cmarie

So texasgal are you talking the original or the remake of that song.


----------



## Muppetgirl

She's gonna birth a yearling at this rate! Can't they induce like they do with people!!! Bring on the drugs!! Lol!


----------



## NdAppy

No on inducing. Inducing mares is highly dangerous and is not something that should be done willy nilly.


----------



## FGRanch

Well guys... 

GUESS WHAT?!


----------



## EliRose

fgranch said:


> well guys...
> 
> Guess what?!


Tell! Tell!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

FGRanch said:


> Well guys...
> 
> GUESS WHAT?!


YES??? YEEEESSSSSSSS?????????? :shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl

NdAppy said:


> No on inducing. Inducing mares is highly dangerous and is not something that should be done willy nilly.


I was joking! We were having fun....


----------



## WSArabians

Someone has a surprise!! SQUEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl

FGRanch said:


> Well guys...
> 
> GUESS WHAT?!


Pray do tell!!!! Oooh the suspense!!!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

OMG! A buckskin filly?!?!?! A bay colt?!?!?! WHAT IS IT!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

OMG!!! Please share!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## existentialpony

SO EXCITED!  Do tell!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl

This has been the funnest thread ever! Sooo exciting!! Please put us out of our misery!!!


----------



## FGRanch

He is here!!! A beautiful bucksin colt. More pictures to follow once he stands up. He is taking his time just like he did coming into this world!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Beautiful baby!!!! Omg! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EliRose

OH MY GOODNESS he is so cute!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

I'm in LOVE!! I was hoping for a buckskin colt!!! Congrats!! I'll be contacting you via message ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

He is SSSOOOOOO adorable! And a feisty little guy! 
He nursed my face and plopped around on my broken leg. Already a people lover. :-D


----------



## existentialpony

Awww congratulations!! He is darling!


----------



## FGRanch

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> I'll say buckskin, colt, Jan 9th


You were the first to guess it right! PM me your address and I will send you a prize!


----------



## paintedpastures

Who Hoo Congrats on you adorable little guy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Muppetgirl

Oh my goodness! He is beautiful!! Grabby hands!!! Congratulations!


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks guys! I love him!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yay congrats! See what happens when you say it'll never happen?


----------



## anniegirl

What a BEAUTIFUL colt!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!! how is mamma???


----------



## FGRanch

Mamma is doing good, she is a champ. Has not delivered her placenta yet but my vet told me not to worry yet.


----------



## FGRanch

Glynnis said:


> Yay congrats! See what happens when you say it'll never happen?


Tell me about it...gesh


----------



## COWCHICK77

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

Congrats to your healthy colt! Gotta love a buckskin! My favorite! More pics please!:lol:


----------



## equiniphile

Congrats, he's darling!


----------



## countryryder

Hurray,it's a baby!!
And such a handsome lil fellow,at that.


----------



## Breezy2011

So adorable!


----------



## BBBCrone

Oh my stars - BEAUTIFUL ... congratulations!


----------



## MsBHavin

He is beautiful!


----------



## kassierae

About time!! He's adorable, congrats!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txlovemyhorses

*Congrats!!!*

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## FGRanch

Here are a few more pictures of him. WSArabians has name him "Shiver" as he decided to be born on the coldest day we have had in a long time (Of course murphy's law) 

He can stand on his own, but not walk yet. We had to help him get to his Mamma and nurse. He is resting now and we will go back out and check him in a bit. Ohio is being a wonderful Mamma as always, she still has not delievered her placenta so looks like we may have an early morning visit from our vet. A few minor set backs but it'll be okay


----------



## SaddleStrings

Oh my goodness!! He is so precious! Congrats to you FG and Ohio!!!


----------



## WSArabians

Precious! I love this little gaffer.


----------



## SaddleStrings

Since his daddy's name is Guess My Flash, his should be Kept You Guessing! Lol,


----------



## BBBCrone

WOW .. he's a big boy! Look at them thick legs! Gorgeous.


----------



## FGRanch

Yeah he is huge, part of his not being able to walk issue, he starts to walk and his legs get all tangled up. Poor big guy


----------



## Muppetgirl

The real beauty in all of this is that he has been born into circumstances that clearly show he is going to have a really good start and home.


----------



## amp23

Such a gorgeous boy! Congrats!


----------



## Chiilaa

Oooh I think he is a brown based buckskin... Adorable!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Nice looking colt! Congrats!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Awe! How freaking cute!

Him and mom are in my prayers for staying healthy!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Glad to hear Ohio is doing well, hope she passes the placenta soon. My goodness he's gorgeous! Thank you again for getting more photos up. I just can't get enough of him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

He's too adorable!!!! Such a handsome big guy! Hope all goes well with Ohio! Congrats!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

whoo! yay for the baby !


----------



## AnnaLover

Congratulations!!!  He is beautiful... perfect!!


----------



## TheRoundPen

Handsome baby there, more pictures!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Hey cutie! welcome to the world MR FLUFFFFFYYYYY *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I love his colour and facial markings! You know, Sundre isn't too far from Edmonton... you could just send him on up here, I'd be more than happy to take him off your hands. :lol:


----------



## cmarie

How cute, congrats.


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks for all the kind comments and congrats guys! Shiver is doing well, he is walkig on his own now (Still a bit funny to watch as his legs are soo long lol) And mamma delivered her placenta but now has a bit of a fever, we will be having the vet out early as he can to give Ohio and Shiver the once over! 

It was great having you all here, will for sure start another thread when my next mare is due (Not until March 20th)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Glad to hear he's unfolding! Look forward to seeing him up and at it.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

Glad he's up and walking around.... Keep us posted on how the vet visit goes.


----------



## LeynaProof

This thread was alot of fun to read! You guys are crazy! (The good sort of crazy):lol: He is so flippin cute!!! Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## cmarie

Hope the vet finds all well with both of them.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Congrats on a beautiful baby!


----------



## WSArabians

Joey and Shiver.


----------



## JustDressageIt

WSArabians said:


> Joey and Shiver.


Love!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

That is pretty dang cute!


----------



## FGRanch

Well good thing we did take them into the vet. Ohio's placenta tore (I was afraid of that after she held onto it for so long) so we had to remove the placenta and then flush her. 

Shiver got a pretty much a clean bill of health. He is a bit dehydrated and weak. He is getting up and nursing on his own now so hopefully that helps the dehydration. 

I gotta admit I am feeling just a bit discouraged. I am used to foals that are born up and running. While he is very alert his easy going attitude does worry me a bit, hopefully I am just being a worry wart...


----------



## FrostedLilly

Glad to hear both mare and foal are all right and very good decision on your part to follow your gut and take them in. Hopefully Mr. Shiver is just a little dehydrated and tired from the trip to the vet. I assume you trailered them there and I can imagine a trailer ride at ~24 hours old would be a little exhausting! I'm sure he'll be up and giving you a run for your money in no time. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## WSArabians

Shiver is a real trooper and doing fantastic! Awaiting more pics from Tiff... ;-)


----------



## Cacowgirl

Finally...a foal! And such a nice fella. Congrats to you. & glad you took them to the vet & didn't take chances. Give him a chance to get his legs under him-he'll probably be scampering around pretty soon.


----------



## MsBHavin

You'll soon be regretting that you said he lays down too much!  he'll be up and around in no time!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

WSArabians said:


> Joey and Shiver.


Too stinkin' cute!! :wink:
Can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## Lwhisperer

This was so much fun to read! Congrats on your stunning little guy, buckskins are awesome! :smile:


----------



## ParaIndy

Just found this thread and I am SOO glad I did!!!!


----------



## nrhareiner

Looks good. Can't wait to see some more pictures of him up and moving around.


----------



## Sharpie

Just found this thread- gorgeous stud and gorgeous colt. You have me drooling and dreaming of buying him down here. Love the color, but love the bone even more! I am glad they're both getting such wonderful care and hope you have more pictures to share soon.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I was just thinking he's going to be a contrary foal. Because you said your mare was never going to foal, out he came that night! Now that you're a little worried that he's so mellow, he's going to show you what he's made of!


----------



## FGRanch

Glynnis said:


> I was just thinking he's going to be a contrary foal. Because you said your mare was never going to foal, out he came that night! Now that you're a little worried that he's so mellow, he's going to show you what he's made of!




I sure hope so! He is doing really good. We ended up giving him an IV because he was slightly dehyrdrated. He is still lazy but up and doing good! He thought I was his Mama until today :lol:


----------



## BBBCrone

I think he's gorgeous! Getting him re-hydrated should help make him feel loads better.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

OMG!!! HE IS SO STINKIN ADORABLE!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the colt!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

SO CUTE!!! SQUEEE! Big congrats on your big boy!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Just checking in on the handsome Shiver and how he and his mamma are doin'? Hope all is well, looking forward to some more pictures ;-)


----------



## FGRanch

They are both doing well! Will try and remember the camera when I go out of of these days. I have a few more of him from my cell phone I will post soon! AND I am babysitting another kid for a week so my time will be VERY limited lol Darn kids (I think my two are way more than I can handle most days lol) Anyways I will try and take the camera out in the AM! He was kicking and bucking up a storm today


----------



## BrieannaKelly

FGRanch said:


> They are both doing well! Will try and remember the camera when I go out of of these days. I have a few more of him from my cell phone I will post soon! AND I am babysitting another kid for a week so my time will be VERY limited lol Darn kids (I think my two are way more than I can handle most days lol) Anyways I will try and take the camera out in the AM! He was kicking and bucking up a storm today


So great to hear! Thanks for the update. Completely understand how life can get busy. I look forward to those pictures. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

BrieannaKelly said:


> So great to hear! Thanks for the update. Completely understand how life can get busy. I look forward to those pictures. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here I snapped a quick on just now for ya!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats he's adorable!!


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks! He is a little goof, while he may have started off easy going and lazy he is certianly not staying that way


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Oh my goodness! That bone! He's built like a tank. Resembles his sire in my opinion. Love it!! Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Glad to hear he's doing well now. He's so dang cute!


----------



## WSArabians

BrieannaKelly said:


> Oh my goodness! That bone! He's built like a tank. Resembles his sire in my opinion. Love it!! Thank you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Definitely takes after daddy!


----------



## EliRose

Oh I love him!


----------



## MsBHavin

What a stout little guy!


----------



## 2manypets

He's so cute!!!!!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

It's been 7 days! I'm missing picture updates, lol! ;-) Hope all is well.


----------



## FGRanch

Hey! I got a fair bit on my cell that I will get on the computer later tonight. He is doing wonderful. Has such an awesome little personality. The little ****** trip and got a boo boo on his fetlock  Ahh well it's just cosmetic. 

It's also be hella cold here the last week so he has been stuck inside! Supposed to ( and I say that lightly) warm up this weekend and I will be sure I get some pictures of him outside. Someone please tell me why I live in Alberta! 

I'm ready for my next baby already!!!! 7 more weeks to go and my personal riding mare is due with her very first baby!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly

That's awesome. I'll patiently await for photos ;-) (having slight withdrawals)
Being a little colt, I'm sure there will be many more bumps and scuffs as all little boys are just walking accidents lol. 
We've just gotten above freezing the last few days and its been nice for ice to finally melt off and dry up. Unfortunately we have another tiny storm due in this weekend but I'm hoping it blows over and misses us lol. 

That's exciting news of your next baby soon to come! Hope you start another thread for that one, Ill be sure to follow ;-)


----------



## FGRanch

BrieannaKelly said:


> That's awesome. I'll patiently await for photos ;-) (having slight withdrawals)
> Being a little colt, I'm sure there will be many more bumps and scuffs as all little boys are just walking accidents lol.
> We've just gotten above freezing the last few days and its been nice for ice to finally melt off and dry up. Unfortunately we have another tiny storm due in this weekend but I'm hoping it blows over and misses us lol.
> 
> That's exciting news of your next baby soon to come! Hope you start another thread for that one, Ill be sure to follow ;-)


Ok you are in Nevada? How is it possible that it's sooooo cold there. Hmp so much for global warming :-|

Oh I also have an adorable video of him licking my gloves. He has an obcession with licking me, it's almost out of control lol


----------



## BrieannaKelly

FGRanch said:


> Ok you are in Nevada? How is it possible that it's sooooo cold there. Hmp so much for global warming :-|
> 
> Oh I also have an adorable video of him licking my gloves. He has an obcession with licking me, it's almost out of control lol


Northern Nevada. Today we hit 51F first time in weeks! The last two weeks we were lucky to get above 30F during the day and over night down to 1-2F Brrrr!! With the light snow and cold temps added weeks of frozen miserableness! Lol.

Hope you can post the video as well, sounds adorable.


----------



## cowgirlup24

Here in Wisconsin just the other day it was -25 with the wind chill..without it,it was -7. Let me just say I am so ready for warmer weather.lol Looking forward to seeing more pics of the handsome little guy


----------



## WSArabians

Ahem. 
Pictures, Tiffanny? Sheesh.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

^^ lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

I am done babysitting tomorrow and hubby comes home for the weekend! I promise to take some pictures, with an actual camera and try to upload the ones of my phone tonight. I'm off to babysit more kids today, like one extra wasn't enough, might as well watch three toddlers plus my own...sesh


----------



## WSArabians

FGRanch said:


> I am done babysitting tomorrow and hubby comes home for the weekend! I promise to take some pictures, with an actual camera and try to upload the ones of my phone tonight. I'm off to babysit more kids today, like one extra wasn't enough, might as well watch three toddlers plus my own...sesh


Okay well...I guess we can give you a break. This once. 
You are living my personal nightmare... *shudders*


----------



## texasgal

Good Lord .. he's going to be broke to saddle before we get to see him again... *sigh* 

*no pressure*


----------



## WSArabians

texasgal said:


> Good Lord .. he's going to be broke to saddle before we get to see him again... *sigh*
> 
> *no pressure*


Nah, I'm going down in a week. I'll chase her with my crutches till she gets them. :-D


----------



## FGRanch

Okay so I had another baby, a TOTAL surprise so Shiver is not offically off the radar, the old man. Haha


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Oh my!! Was your mare early?? How exciting! Shiver has a new buddy! Definitely need pictures now! Lol. Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

BrieannaKelly said:


> Oh my!! Was your mare early?? How exciting! Shiver has a new buddy! Definitely need pictures now! Lol. Congrats!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here you are, just for you :lol:


----------



## texasgal

What a little hunk ... take after his daddy much??? *snort*


----------



## TheRoundPen

What happened to his leg? He's adorable!


----------



## FGRanch

He is bulit JUST like daddy! He tripped coming out of the stall and fell in the alley way and cut himself. It's not bad but he keeps reoping it because the little butt head just can't behave he has to paw at the walls, at the waterer or at whatever he thinks he can play with lol


----------



## DrumRunner

He's so stinkin' cute! Both of your babies this year are awesome little boogers!


----------



## texasgal

Good Lord .... when his shoulder pops out .. what a little chunk!


----------



## FGRanch

DrumRunner said:


> He's so stinkin' cute! Both of your babies this year are awesome little boogers!


Thank you, we have 5 more (Possibly 6, but I think one mare slipped) on the way.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

FGRanch said:


> Here you are, just for you :lol:


Oh, my, GOODNESS!! Thank you so much! I was going into withdrawals, lol! He's is absolutely perfect! I'm head over heals in love:happydance::happydance:
These pictures will definitely hold me over for a few days :wink:
Congrats again on your unexpected surprise filly by the way!


----------



## WSArabians

Ah, he is adorable!


----------



## FGRanch

BrieannaKelly said:


> Oh, my, GOODNESS!! Thank you so much! I was going into withdrawals, lol! He's is absolutely perfect! I'm head over heals in love:happydance::happydance:
> These pictures will definitely hold me over for a few days :wink:
> Congrats again on your unexpected surprise filly by the way!


He is isn't he?! He is such a cool little guy too, tons of personality. And thank you about the filly, I'm really head over heels in love with that girl.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

FGRanch said:


> He is isn't he?! He is such a cool little guy too, tons of personality. And thank you about the filly, I'm really head over heels in love with that girl.


In those pictures he looks very animated, loaded with personality. Quite the little dream.

As for that filly, I completely understand your feelings! She is a looker for sure. That and quite the miracle surprise most of all!

I've been stalking your Facebook as well:wink: Gorgeous horses you have.


----------



## FGRanch

I am very partial to that filly and probably always will be. I cried a lot of tears everytime that mare came up open. It was heart break after heart break and we were actually going to send her to live in New Mexico with some good friends of mine. Glad we didn't ship her.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

FGRanch said:


> I am very partial to that filly and probably always will be. I cried a lot of tears everytime that mare came up open. It was heart break after heart break and we were actually going to send her to live in New Mexico with some good friends of mine. Glad we didn't ship her.


I can only imagine all that heart ache you've had for so long with her. But wow! I too, am glad you didn't ship her!
I'm so excited for you that my husband is certain my insanity is real, lol.


----------



## WSArabians

Just a few days ago you were cursing that poor mare out, while the whole time she was cooking a baby for you... LOL


----------



## texasgal

^^ Some people tell all your secrets, huh? hehe


----------



## WSArabians

texasgal said:


> ^^ Some people tell all your secrets, huh? hehe


LOL
I was cussing out all mine too and moving to the city!


----------



## FGRanch

I did curse her out, I was ready to send her south so that I didn't have to be reminded of how dissapointed I was about her everyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

I keep looking and looking and looking at his pictures. I think I'm in love.


----------



## BBBCrone

What a little chunk! He is adorable.


----------



## WSArabians

FGRanch said:


> I did curse her out, I was ready to send her south so that I didn't have to be reminded of how dissapointed I was about her everyday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So can I have her now? :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl

FGRanch said:


> I did curse her out, I was ready to send her south so that I didn't have to be reminded of how dissapointed I was about her everyday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm somewhat south:lol:


----------



## FGRanch

He is a little hunk! He is such a nice colt and he is such a little lover too. He will actually snuggle in the straw with the kids, or me. Yes I snuggle with my babies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

It is with the heaviest hearts that I come on here to tell you guys of the passing of sweet little Shiver. Every since he cut his fetlock we have been fighting with infection. We worked very closly with our vet to do everything we could and had him on the strongest antibiotics we could but we loss the battle. Our vet informed us today that there was an infection in the joint and as hard as we had try we were unable to save Shiver. We was laid to rest this afternoon. We are all devastated. No matter how much I know that this is a part of life, I can't help but get attached to them. My heart aches with the fact that I will never see my little guy again. I enjoyed every moment that I got to be with them. I can't help but think of when he was a newborn and I snuggled up beside him in the straw to keep him extra warm, or how he used to chew on my mitterns everytime I went to see him. I will never be able to distance myself enough from my horses to be able to accept losing one. Rest in peace my handsome boy, you will never leave my heart.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

Oh my! I am so terribly sorry for your loss! I am heart broken. I was really interested in that handsome hunk of perfection. 
I can only imagine what you had to go through and commend you for your strength. 
May you have better luck with the rest of your little ones due this year and may I fall in love with another one down the road. 
My heart is with you. 
RIP Shiver, you were needed more over that rainbow apparently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

BrieannaKelly said:


> Oh my! I am so terribly sorry for your loss! I am heart broken. I was really interested in that handsome hunk of perfection.
> I can only imagine what you had to go through and commend you for your strength.
> May you have better luck with the rest of your little ones due this year and may I fall in love with another one down the road.
> My heart is with you.
> RIP Shiver, you were needed more over that rainbow apparently.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I'm very sorry. I'm just at a loss. I can't even fathom anyone needing my little guy more than me. I know it's how these things work but I just can't accpet it. I am more broken hearted than I could have ever imagined. The news hit me hard and I had to stay strong before, now I'm a wreck.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Oh gee that is heartbreaking news. I am so so sorry that this has happened to wee Shiver. You must be devastated. I am thinking of you all  
Hugs


----------



## BrieannaKelly

FGRanch said:


> I'm very sorry. I'm just at a loss. I can't even fathom anyone needing my little guy more than me. I know it's how these things work but I just can't accpet it. I am more broken hearted than I could have ever imagined. The news hit me hard and I had to stay strong before, now I'm a wreck.


I completely understand!! I feel so silly for actually crying over this little guy that I never actually got to meet. I also understand these things happen but it's just so hard to accept. 
If I'm this heartbroken, I can only imagine your pain and devistation. 
Again, I am truely sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Oh, no, I'm so sorry for your loss 

RIP little handsome Shiver


----------



## Lwhisperer

OH NO!!! I am so worry, FGR. Sure, this stuff is a part of life, but... Ugh. What an ugly part of life. Rest in peace, sweet little man.


----------



## FGRanch

I have never lost a foal, in the ten years that we bred, ever. I'm not sure how to handle this. In fact I havn't lost a horse in nearly ten years when I lost my beloved rescue Decker. How to you cope with the loss of something that meant so much to you?


----------



## TheRoundPen

I am so sorry for you.


----------



## Lwhisperer

When my Velvet passed, I was inconsolable for a long time. I relied heavily on family and friends and allowed myself to take time and space away from the situation. I didn't go back to the barn for months and didn't pull out her pictures for weeks. Then I slowly re-introduced myself to the things I'd been avoiding and handled the pain a little at a time. I still ache when I think of her sometimes though... The pain never goes completely away.

But every situation is different... There isn't really a good way to cope. Just listen to your heart and feelings. Give yourself time to grieve and don't worry about a time frame. And spend lots of time with the people/animals who mean a lot to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch

I have to be there to help Mama Ohio cope, that is the worst part. Wathcing her cry for her baby. I am booked to go on vacation in a few days, I need it more than anything right now. Just to step away for a few days.


----------



## FGRanch

Lwhisperer said:


> When my Velvet passed, I was inconsolable for a long time. I relied heavily on family and friends and allowed myself to take time and space away from the situation. I didn't go back to the barn for months and didn't pull out her pictures for weeks. Then I slowly re-introduced myself to the things I'd been avoiding and handled the pain a little at a time. I still ache when I think of her sometimes though... The pain never goes completely away.
> 
> But every situation is different... There isn't really a good way to cope. Just listen to your heart and feelings. Give yourself time to grieve and don't worry about a time frame. And spend lots of time with the people/animals who mean a lot to you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm very sorry about your Velvet, losing them is unbearable. I often wonder how we allow ourselves to love them so deeply.


----------



## WSArabians

I'm so sorry, Tiff. :-(
I know you did everything you could for him, and he was such a little fighter. You gave him the best time possible, while he was here. 
I can't wait to get down there on Thursday to give you a big hug that you deserve. :-(
This picture broke my heart, but you can see how much of an impact this little guy had - Shiver was all heart. -
Rest in peace, little guy... We'll miss you. :-(


----------



## FGRanch

WSArabians said:


> I'm so sorry, Tiff. :-(
> I know you did everything you could for him, and he was such a little fighter. You gave him the best time possible, while he was here.
> I can't wait to get down there on Thursday to give you a big hug that you deserve. :-(
> This picture broke my heart, but you can see how much of an impact this little guy had - Shiver was all heart. -
> Rest in peace, little guy... We'll miss you. :-(


 
The picture is of my oldest son saying good-bye to Shiver. We was a very well loved little baby. My heart hurts so bad...


----------



## JustDressageIt

Of Tiff, I'm so sorry... I texted you just now, I hope my message went through. You know where I am if you need anything.


----------



## WSArabians

FGRanch said:


> The picture is of my oldest son saying good-bye to Shiver. We was a very well loved little baby. My heart hurts so bad...


I wish I was there now. :-(
I can't not tear up looking at that. I'm so....frustrated right now.


----------



## FGRanch

JustDressageIt said:


> Of Tiff, I'm so sorry... I texted you just now, I hope my message went through. You know where I am if you need anything.


Thank you Allie


----------



## BrieannaKelly

FGRanch said:


> The picture is of my oldest son saying good-bye to Shiver. We was a very well loved little baby. My heart hurts so bad...


It hurt to read and be reminded of poor Ohio and how empty she must feel. But seeing that picture of your son, just turned on the water works again. 
I hurt so bad for you and your family and I hardly know you. 
A loss like this is just terrible. 
Sending you huge hugs from Nevada!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie

Oh I am so sorry for the loss of little Shiver, my heart is breaking for your mare and your family.


----------



## iluvhorses018

I am so so sorry for your loss... RIP little guy. :'(


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks for all the healing thoughts everyone. Ohio is doing better than I would have imagined. She is pacing and calls for him every once in awhile and won't eat but she isn't in a panic anymore. Gunnie, Mica's mom, is licking Ohio's face a neck often and seems to know that something is wrong with Ohio. Poor girls.


----------



## FGRanch

WSArabians said:


> I wish I was there now. :-(
> I can't not tear up looking at that. I'm so....frustrated right now.


I wish you were here too, but you soon enough we can have a vacation and not think about it, for a few days at least.


----------



## BrieannaKelly

FGRanch said:


> Thanks for all the healing thoughts everyone. Ohio is doing better than I would have imagined. She is pacing and calls for him every once in awhile and won't eat but she isn't in a panic anymore. Gunnie, Mica's mom, is licking Ohio's face a neck often and seems to know that something is wrong with Ohio. Poor girls.


I almost wish there was an orphaned foal in your area to fill Ohio's loss and benefit from Ohio in return. But then sometimes that doesn't work out either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm sorry for your loss. :-( ((((hugs))))


----------



## Tazzie

I am so sorry for your loss  That picture made me tear up looking at it. I can only imagine how you feel. *hugs*


----------



## FrostedLilly

I am so sorry FG, your loss is heart breaking. Shiver was lucky to have such a caring owner, even if it was for a short period of time. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Cacowgirl

I am stunned by this tragic ending to such a promising life. I was looking forward to seeing him grow up-I can only imagine your devastation. So sorry for your loss-prayers sent to you all. Hope Ohio will be Okay soon.


----------



## texasgal

I'm speechless .. and that sweet goodbye pic ... *tears*


----------



## txlovemyhorses

I am truly so sorry for your lose FG. I will never understand why these things happen. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Shiver was very lucky to have such a wonderful family.


----------



## FGRanch

Thank you guys. It's been harder today than I would have thought. Going into the barn and cleaning their stall out was awful. Ohio still won't eat, I assume she won't go about this long. She has stopped screaming but keeps running around looking for where she last saw him  Poor girl.


----------



## FGRanch

Cacowgirl said:


> I am stunned by this tragic ending to such a promising life. I was looking forward to seeing him grow up-.


Agree, 100%


----------



## Sharpie

I read this news last night, and I just couldn't think about it. I am so sorry for your loss. He was such a promising little guy.


----------



## LeynaProof

I am so sorry for your loss. I did not even know this little guy and i feel my heart breaking for you and his momma. I know it hurts, i lost my mare a year ago and i still cry about it. She was 6 years old and broke her leg in the pasture. There was nothing that could help her. It was snapped in half. She was my baby. I hate what you and your family( including Ohio) are going through. Prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## SaddleStrings

Words cannot express how sorry I am for you. Just know we are here if you need someone to talk to. (((( hugs)))) RIP Shiver, you will be missed!


----------



## BBBCrone

*sighs* I am so so sorry. He was a beautiful little guy. I wish I had the right words to make you feel better or at least a little lighter in your heart. 

RIP sweet Shiver and many blessings to you, Ohio and the rest of your family through this rough time.


----------



## Spotted

So sorry for your loss  Sometimes these things happen and there is nothing you can do about it. At least he had someone to love and care for him, as many horses don`t get that oportunity.
Hugs to you.


----------



## FGRanch

Spotted said:


> So sorry for your loss  Sometimes these things happen and there is nothing you can do about it. At least he had someone to love and care for him, as many horses don`t get that oportunity.
> Hugs to you.


 
Thank you Spotted. I most certianly did care for that little guy.


----------



## Breezy2011

It will get better in time. A person who I use to ride horses for bred 3 of her mares and lost a foal from a sickness. The mare was searching everywhere for her foal, but she eventually got over it, although she was a loner for a while, it seemed as though she was depressed and would not go to the other mares and their foals. When we could walk up to her, she would wrap her head around us as if she was giving us a hug.


----------



## countryryder

So sorry to hear about Shiver.  I know from personal experience how hard it is to lose a foal..


----------



## dieselcowgirl

So sorry to hear about your loss. My consolences to you. :'-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy

Oh, that must be so hard. I'm very very sorry for your loss:-(. I was totally in love with him.


----------



## Reckyroo

Just been reading your thread and was so excited to see the little chap - and then so sad to hear of his passing.
At least he had the best care and lots of love in his short little life.
Big hugs from the UK xx :sad:


----------



## FGRanch

Reckyroo said:


> Just been reading your thread and was so excited to see the little chap - and then so sad to hear of his passing.
> At least he had the best care and lots of love in his short little life.
> Big hugs from the UK xx :sad:


Thank you for the very kind words, I still think about the little man often and miss him more than what you would think is possible.


----------

